# What are your memorable IRLW networking places and events?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Saturday morning I saw a friend with his logging team of mules on his trailer and he said he was on his way to a mule pulling competition and I remembered my good old days of making sure if there was a mule pull, low end local goat ropin' rodeo, tractor pull, horse and mule sale or the occasional quarter horse race how I would make it to it or dang near kill myself trying to clear my schedule to fit it in.

I met a lot of my friends and acquaintances attending those events___and yes some of those I met at those events became listings in my dating contact book.

So what are some of your memorable In Real Life World networking places or events?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Id answer you if I knew what a networking place was


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When you tell her that, tell me what IRLW is and will both have it down.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought it was the back room at the phone company...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

black room at the phone co. Is that where they blacklist people on the phone lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually this site is being hosted from Great Britain. Go figure. But they do a good job!


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a weirdo that doesn't go out in public much. And when I do I never meet anybody to socialize with. I haven't made a new IRLW friend in over 3 years.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Where is IRLW? Is it a cool place?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

That part I got because he said it lol
In Real Life World


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I was surprised to find out that the bowling lanes in the next town over is still in business 35 years later and still have league teams meeting four nights a week.

My girl friends nephew convinced me to give him my ancient bloodshot eyeball bowling ball and bag a couple weeks ago after seeing some old pictures of me with that monstrosity in my junior bowling days and deciding he wanted it as a unique ball to use.

Since my bowling days are long gone I told him to keep the money he offered me but I expected him to spring for the hotdogs and fries I plan to eat when we watch him bowl this week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Aren't you the guy who buys beer and googlyeyes the waitress down at the "you're too fat and we are too" bar and grill? Give me a couple minutes, I'll post tht thread as a reference. I'd have to say that some peoples IRLW ain't that great either.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

zong said:


> Aren't you the guy who buys beer and googlyeyes the waitress down at the "you're too fat and we are too" bar and grill? Give me a couple minutes, I'll post tht thread as a reference. I'd have to say that some peoples IRLW ain't that great either.


I socially network in many venues and the variety has shown me that life as I choose to enjoy is apparently more enjoyable than some of the geriatric delinquents that have taken up roost here.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

never heard of IRLW. IRL means In Real Life. IRLW just sounds like an airline or a like a space based laser program. Infra-Red Laser Warfare or something. lol

Oh, that is where I remember IRLW from, Fairchild's MOSFET's Yeah!

It's good to be a nerd! :nerd:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Shrek said:


> So what are some of your memorable In Real Life World networking places or events?


I quit commercial setnet fishing years ago, so I no longer do "Networking". In fact I am not a big fan of any type of working.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Shrek said:


> I socially network in many venues and the variety has shown me that life as I choose to enjoy is apparently more enjoyable than some of the geriatric delinquents that have taken up roost here.


Ouch, burn! :nana:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Shrek said:


> I socially network in many venues and the variety has shown me that life as I choose to enjoy is apparently more enjoyable than some of the geriatric delinquents that have taken up roost here.


Hmm, sounds like you have that "Frankenstein" syndrome, where you come to hate and despise the monster you created! :grumble:


Or, you could just be calling for all the old buzzards to buzz off.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As a geriatric deliquent, id have to agree with you.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BUT, as to what you described, I doubt if it happened 5 yrs ago to me, that id remember it now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Shrek said:


> I socially network in many venues and the variety has shown me that life as I choose to enjoy is apparently more enjoyable than some of the geriatric delinquents that have taken up roost here.


Wow, you're having so much fun that you got to run home and post it on the internet??


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

I got to tell ya, Shrek, You remind me of Pinnochio. You *want* to be a real boy.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I like going to places where you can meet a lot of people that share a common interest...fairs, festivals, markets, bowling...going to a billiard hall or bar is alright...depends on the atmosphere. When I was living in Colorado there was a very large billiard hall I went to about every two weeks. They had a beer bar and a restaurant in there. It always was a lot of fun, playing, meeting people. A lot of times we brought cards and played card games or backgammon too.

Generally I like going and doing things were people are laid back, no one is in a rush and with or around people that aren't into rushing from one "event" or "booth" or whatever to another...just there to enjoy it all and soak it in.

In my 20's I was working 12 hour shifts on a 3-2-2 schedule so every other Thursday I was off and it coincided with my daughter visiting her paternal grandmother. I had the habit of going with six other people to a bar where we would start around 1 in the afternoon playing pool and the bands started at 9 and then we would dance till around midnight. Those were some fun days...it wasn't all "meat market" type stuff. Some of us had a few drinks but it was mostly about the pool and dancing.

Or playing darts. I've been on pool leagues, bowling leagues, dart leagues...I was on a bar volleyball team for one summer...that was sort of a joke though...most of those women just wanted to drink...and not actually try to play. I didn't last long on that one.

When I was working a ranch in Montana, we went to town once a month. My boss would drop me off on Friday night and pick me up Sunday afternoon. I stayed in a boarding house and spent a lot of time at one bar/dance hall...dancing with all the cowboys and playing pool...talking.

Also camping. We usually camp in national forests in primitive campgrounds. Towards the fall up where we went in northern WI was the best time...most holidays over..not quite as many people and squealing children and dogs. It's nice to meet new people and share stories over a campfire.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

JohnnyLee said:


> Hmm, sounds like you have that "Frankenstein" syndrome, where you come to hate and despise the monster you created! :grumble:
> 
> 
> Or, you could just be calling for all the old buzzards to buzz off.


Singletree has served its intended purpose for many over the last decade. Many have come, found what they were searching for in their own lives and moved on. Some have returned on a restart search of their goals and sadly a handful have never progressed further.

While this may realistically be the socialization end for some, it seems sad that they traded away their real life opportunities for a digitally synthesized environment.



zong said:


> Wow, you're having so much fun that you got to run home and post it on the internet??


Nope. Tonite is just part of my at home relaxation time and as I relax with a book and cup of coffee I am reviewing the board a bit and thought to offer some food for thought at the alternatives that exist to this digitally created synthetic universe many may have fogotten.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Ahhh, well, theres a lot of sites where theres a more immediate response than HT. Just go to the right one, say whats on your mind, It don't matter if 99 women think you're a fool. It's that 100th one who understands "Open your heart, I'm coming home" Thats all that matters. I rarely leave the house. I do give good directions.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I truly enjoy going to local country fairs every year seeing people I grew up with and going to the Senior Symposium at Foxwoods every year for the first 9 years with the discounted hotel stay my kids got to enjoy swimming in the pool with their grandma while I enjoyed breakfast, lunch, dinner and seminars with other pharmacists. One time there was over 500 in attendence. There was a doctor from the south who came back every year and was very fun to listen to his lecture on new drugs coming out on the market. The DEA and Ct drug control lectures were always packed for that mandatory law continuing education. I'd always come home with huge bags of free pens,pads,cups,magnets,calculators,totes,otc samples,tissues, and one time an awesome rainbow unbrella from Depakote. We always had a wonderful time socializing with very good and dedicated friends and professionals.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well my my best networking experience was in Vegas at upscale gentlemens club. When the entire staff thought I was a world class professionally motorcross rider. An yes jealousy can be a great thing specially if you are object of desire. An who was I to call my friends a liar.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Shrek said:


> ...digitally synthesized environment...
> 
> --WANT-TO - PLAY - A - GAME? --


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i like to attend the wine festivals, tractor pulls, exhibitions. stuff like that. never been to a bar in my life. i spose i should put that on my bucket list to visit before i die ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Lessee... 

I belong to a couple of meet-up groups that share my interests. We do things all the time. Pee wee golf, gatherings at local pubs, spa days, etc. There's a regular coffee group I started with one of them that meets weekly. I seldom miss that. 

Also belong to a neighborhood group that meets monthly, so I stay in touch with the neighbors and we get together to do other things, too. Daffodil festival, Saturday market, stuff like that.

Went bike riding this morning with a friend. We try to do this a couple times a week. 

Went wine tasting with a friend a couple of weeks ago.

Met up with a crowd a week ago for a picnic by the lake. 

There's a dear old lady who's a good friend, I visit her a few times a month and a gang of us are going next Saturday to weed her yard.

I regularly donate my time to the local women's shelter, cleaning their facility or doing whatever else they need. We also organize regular garage-saling crawls to pick up items they need, like children's clothing, luggage, etc.

I have friends over for meals a lot. Sometimes I'm lucky and they help out with chores around the place. But it's not necessary. I just enjoy their company. Last time I did that? Last Friday.

I'm a pretty social girl. Online is just another social medium. You meet awesome people in all kinds of ways.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

WhyNot said:


> I like going to places where you can meet a lot of people that share a common interest...fairs, festivals, markets, bowling...
> 
> ...Generally I like going and doing things were people are laid back, no one is in a rush and with or around people that aren't into rushing from one "event" or "booth" or whatever to another...just there to enjoy it all and soak it in...
> 
> ...Also camping. We usually camp in national forests in primitive campgrounds. Towards the fall up where we went in northern WI was the best time...most holidays over..not quite as many people and squealing children and dogs. It's nice to meet new people and share stories over a campfire.


Yes. WhyNot, craft fairs, big flea markets and auctions, festivals. I'm missing these things in my 'now' life. In Jersey, and later in Wisconsin, I went all the time. 

I think I miss the camping in Cheesehead Land most though. We would go off season just like you said. No hustle and bustle. The people you meet like the same atmosphere you do so there's already a common denominator. Plus, it was always easier to schedule vacation time from work. My oldest took his first steps across a campsite in a WI state park.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I think in my younger days, I met and became "regulars" with people I met in bars, singing, shooting pool, and general partying. Also a group of us from work enjoyed many after work Friday night parties together. Some of those guys would be only too happy to meet somewhere and relive our glory days today!

But as I got older, I started changing and thinking maybe there was more important stuff to be doing, so I would have to say that most of the networking would be involving people that are into some sort of faith based activity.

I was involved with Parents Without Partners for awhile, and later I got to be friends with people that attended auctions with some regularity.
I guess now I could include friends I've made in the Paranormal events circles. I saw friends in Kentucky that were at an event in Colorado, and they were planning on attending some events in Ohio. A small handfull (groupies) go to every event, but since I'm trying to wean myself off of all that stuff, I don't think I'm gonna end up being the big groupie after all.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

BAck to the original question...

I've been going to the contra dances around Puget Sound, lots of fun people. Starting to recognize people and remember names etc. Lots of old hippies and young ones and stuff. There is Puck(he calls me Sparkles), he is a 20 year old kid and we laugh a lot at screwing up the waltz, so we just revert to highschool grabnsway. Matti that squeals like an animal when I tickle him. Joe the logger boy with a nose ring that lit up when I whispered swing a little harder now. Dena and Michelle that sex it up with me when we gypsy. It's all so much fun!!!  

There's also the dirt bike crowd up here too, that's a no brainer. 

I've got a lot of high school friends still around too.

And getting into meeting ST friends a bit, like cindilu!!!!! really diggin that! And of course the festival thing, you start seeing people making the rounds, make friends who return each year.

But yeah, contra dancing(or whatever dancing) and dirt bikes, way more than I can ever handle there, and just plain great people. Even if you just connect with someone for a ride, or just a hug (remember sharing Huggy Bear cindilu???), it's all good, there are so many wonderful people out there to discover.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Shrek said:


> Singletree has served its intended purpose for many over the last decade. Many have come, found what they were searching for in their own lives and moved on. Some have returned on a restart search of their goals and sadly a handful have never progressed further.


I just come here for Bill :happy:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

This time of year every village has its Homecoming Weekend. Lots of things to do and people to meet. 

We have swimming holes, fishing holes, bonfires on the beach, potlucks at Fish Camp. Private campgrounds have big parties with bands and bonfires. Drag Races and Dream Machines is always a good bet for meeting someone new.

4-6 am at the coffee shop. Socialize with loggers and get the latest timber reports. 7:30-9:30 at the diner, socialize with farmers and get the latest weather and farm reports. 

Then there's the benefit fundraisers; dinner, auction and music. These are at the Elks Lodge, VFW or the restored green chain shed called the Round House. October will be a fundraiser for the Veterans' shelter, a USO style dance. Rumors are a couple of us will show up dressed 40s style with Victory Roll hairdos. DD is practicing her Andrew Sisters songs.

Oh and sports. Yesterday we went to a memorial softball tournament, then to a BBQ by the grocery store, and came home to ride horses. We kept it light, it's been a busy week.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> Shrek said:
> 
> 
> > ...digitally synthesized environment...
> ...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Shygal said:


> sustainabilly said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a WOPR?
> ...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS, one of my favorites is with my dirt bike best girlfriend D, hanging out in her garage for "FOF" to wrench on bikes. God comes, and Josh her boy toy riding buddy, and assorted other people(a-sordid). We drink Modelos and laugh hysterically--I gotta say that laughing is such good medicine.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> Shygal said:
> 
> 
> > Blink...Blink



Oh.My.God. Is Shygal drunk? Is that WHOPPER? *giggle*



wyld thang said:


> I gotta say that laughing is such good medicine.


Yes...yes it is. I was told once that my laugh is like a machine gun. This was said by a person 20 years my senior in a bar...and his eyes were huge...and he, by his own words, was fascinated. I have no idea if that was a good or bad thing...but he seemed happy. I have a lot of laughs...and I consider machine gun laughing a necessity these days.

Best times...dancing, sharing, singing...laughing


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> Blink...Blink


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Shygal said:


> sustainabilly said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a WOPR?
> ...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

WhyNot said:


> Oh.My.God. Is Shygal drunk? Is that WHOPPER? *giggle*


Nah, unfortunately 

When he said that about do you want to play a game, I thought of the computer in War Games , nothing as exciting as a whopper


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't decide between playing straight man or demerits. So I went for dumb instead.

ETA: Initially it _was_ War Games. But then you got me to thinkin...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well, it could have been a good innuendo


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

:sob: Yeah, I know.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> I couldn't decide between playing straight man or demerits. So I went for dumb instead.
> 
> ..


I went straight to the wild turkey reserve..I have been there for three nights. This is the last night. no telling whether that is good or bad...it just is. I thought it would be a lot of fun if Shy was drunk....but alas...it is only me... LMAO


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Dunks r frun. tleest dunks thunk it


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Singletree has served its intended purpose for many over the last decade. Many have come, found what they were searching for in their own lives and moved on. Some have returned on a restart search of their goals and sadly a handful have never progressed further.
> 
> While this may realistically be the socialization end for some, it seems sad that they traded away their real life opportunities for a digitally synthesized environment.
> 
> ...


Whatever dude! 

I've been on here long enough to hear your stories of packiing iron cuz you were worried with your date....disposable cell phones and numbers because of the same...hitching your dogs up to lower your AC into position...from being a tough guy to a nerd...you've done it all!

I kinda think this site is your life, doesn't seem like you've progressed out of it yet?

I check in for little R&R when I want. The tiny bit of socialization is ok, as well.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> Dunks r frun. tleest dunks thunk it


I was told once that I am the only drunk person (or person who is drunk) they know that gets more grammatically correct and uses more large words when drunk rather than sober. So going from that standpoint...




I have no idea what you just said. LOL

Can you, perhaps, spell correctly and add in some four to six syllable words in there so I can understand it? My one eye is still good. LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

........


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw that before you got rid of it Zong. Were you trying to insinuate that I'm being arrogant? I just tell it like I hear it or see it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I was clearer than just insinuating. You're not a whole lot more adept at holding your booze than anybody else here. Far as I can tell, I'm the only one who isn't very bright around here.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't really think it has anything at all to do with "ability to hold booze" and likely more to do with the perception of the person who said it to me. I don't claim, and never will, to be better at one thing than another than another person. I just am. 

People see me just as they see other people. People say stuff. Most of what they say has more to do with them than the person they are saying it about. Whether it is considered a compliment or not.

I've been told a lot of things. People's perception. Doesn't mean I hold much stock in it. Granted, I do have a large vocabulary...but that does not necessarily equate more intelligence. I am sometimes more careful in my words when I've been drinking...because I know I have been drinking...which might make me seem more eloquent than I am. OR. The person who said it was simply more drunk than I was at the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

WhyNot said:


> ................ I just tell it like I hear it or see it.


So, OK for you to tel it like you hear it, or see it, but not OK for me to tell it like I see it or hear it. I've never heard that before........


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> So, OK for you to tel it like you hear it, or see it, but not OK for me to tell it like I see it or hear it. I've never heard that before........


Not once have I said that it wasn't okay for you to state your opinon. I asked a question. You seem to think that it was more clear than an insinuation. I saw it as an insinuation. Okay.

You are entitled to your own opinion, for sure. But it still remains that you do not actually know me...and I assume you actually do not care to know me....so your opinions of me and what I say are pretty much moot.

When I say I tell it like I hear it..I mean exactly that..verbatim, what I was told, from another's perspective. Like I have said, it doesn't mean I agree with it...just something I was told.

When I say I tell it like I see it...it's my opinion. I change my opinions from time to time depending on my experiences. The more I experience the more I learn.

When I say someone said such and such to me once...it doesn't mean I think I'm awesome because of it...it is just something someone said to me once.

Someone said to me once that I have what they think is the perfect artists face.

Someone also said to me once that I was the ugliest thing they have ever seen.

Both of those tell me more about the person saying them than anything about myself. It's not all about me.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> So, OK for you to tel it like you hear it, or see it, but not OK for me to tell it like I see it or hear it. I've never heard that before........


Also...I'd just like to point out...that you were the one who just censored himself. If you stood by your own opinion of "telling it like I see it"....why delete what you said?

It wasn't that particularly offensive and didn't break any rules here as far as I know...so why did you censor yourself? Let it all hang out.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> ...but that does not necessarily equate more intelligence. I am sometimes more careful in my words when I've been drinking...because I know I have been drinking...which might make me seem more eloquent than I am.


That used to happen to me a lot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Sure, it's all about you. It always is, after all it's your life. The jeet of tao. As to whether or not I'd care to know you, you jump to conclusions like some other people I've known, which is OK. I rarely change my opinions, instead, life usually confirms that I'm right. Remember, no matter what you personally think of me, or what anybody that you listen to tells you, I too have above average intelligence. and I've been gathering facts for a long time. If you assume that 40 is the age that you really grow up and get a grip, I've been working from that position for the last 21 years. And regardless of how much younger people want to think they're wise, it just ain't so. Incidentally I also know a lot of really big words. Even onomatopoeia.

I deleted my post and gave the reason... not worth it. because you'll not change your view based on what I say, and it does not really please me to be argumentative. I'm kind of used to that


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

How about sentence structure? Thats something I've put a lot of thought into lately.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

huh. Okay...this is really interesting stuff, seriously. You say you deleted and gave reason not worth it because I wouldn't change my view...but it is not clear to me what view you have an issue with. And yes, I'm being serious about that...I have no idea what you might have seen or thought you saw that you think is wrong or should be changed. And it makes me curious. Everytime, so far, that I have spoken to you, I get a lot of ---- from you...when I'm actually trying to understand what you are trying to say. And then I get the idea that you just play with people. Same as how it seems you assume I am arrogant. So there we are.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't wait until I finally hit 40 and think I'm wise. That will probably be cool.....I'm assuming.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Of course you are free to make any assumption that you like. I initially withdrew my comment because I figured that you would become defensive about what I said. And I didn't want to get into an argument. Although I'd rather argue than not, I don't really want to argue with you. Not that I don't consider you a worthy adversary, I do. We just have too much in common to bother arguing. And furthermore there is no "wrong" or "changing" You are yourself. How can you change?? So, no reason for me to point out the fallacy in your arguments. You know it, or you don't. Its not personal. As to your saying that you think I'm playing with people, not so. If I was playing with people I'd say that I was smarter than them, talking about how I knew big words and stuff. That would be pretty arrogant of me, wouldn't it?? I mean, if I go to Joes bar and grill, talking about Shakespeare and quantum physics, isn't that just a little arrogant? just a little?? huh? huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

The first step in becoming wise is the realization that you're full of it. It's not a good feeling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Something else. There are at least 6 regular members of this subforum who are more intelligent than me. And there are at least 6 regular members who are wiser than me. None of the more intelligent ones are wiser. Well, maybe one.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> Of course you are free to make any assumption that you like. I initially withdrew my comment because I figured that you would become defensive about what I said.


You figured incorrectly. Just like you did the last time about the poke weed. I was actually trying to get experiential answers out of you regarding that and all I got was flack and you insinuating or just plain saying that I was baiting an argument. I really was not baiting an argument then, I was actually trying to get information. You saw it as something else. I gave up.

I don't know a way of saying it more plain, but I have said it several times to several people here in public and private that it is RARE that I actually get ----ed off in an internet discussion. I haven't gotten upset, defensive or whatever else you people are looking for here yet. And that is real.

I like discussion, I like debating, I try to see things from others' perspectives. I learn stuff from that. But please don't try to say that what I am saying is something else. What I say is what I say...no more...no less. When I relate what people have told me about myself or otherwise I truly am just relaying the information....I know I am a good person but I am no better than any one else.



zong said:


> As to your saying that you think I'm playing with people, not so.


I said I didn't know if that is what you were doing...just said maybe you were. You can't tell much on the net unless you actually get to know someone. You don't make that very easy. Not that you should...but you should at least give the other person the leeway to figure it out. So far my experiences with you here have you been assuming a lot of things about me and not actually interacting very much. I'm glad you are interacting now though...well it seems that way but we'll see.



zong said:


> If I was playing with people I'd say that I was smarter than them, talking about how I knew big words and stuff. That would be pretty arrogant of me, wouldn't it??


I guess it would. However, I never said I was smarter than anyone. Nor did I imply that. I simply said what I was told once. Possibly by a person duller than a box of rocks. I dont' know, I didn't talk to him much...he just said it...and went on his drunken way. 

From all this I would reckon that if I said someone thought I was pretty then I would automatically be saying that I was god's gift to man? This makes no sense.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

It would be unfair for me to make it easy to understand me. I'm just exactly like everybody else, I have the same complexities, angst, so on. I'm a regular guy. Nothing easy to understand there. I've not assumed anything about you. just that the 4 to 6 syllable word statement seemed unnecessarily vain. You don't need to do that. Everybody knows you're reasonably intelligent. Other than holding your end of the conversation, with another reasonably intelligent person, you're just needing reassurance. I know how that feels. It's OK. I thought that you would see that I was humorously giving you that reassurance. 

As to the pokeweed, I still am eating it. Even though green berries have formed. You were led astray be internet myths. I tried to tell you that, yet you insisted on detailed evidence. If somebody were to be insistent about something you know for a fact is dead wrong, how many times would you reiterate your facts?? Facts is facts. Poke salad is OK to eat. Thats all there is to it. I even made pictures of me eating it raw, but never bothered posting them. because you were so determined that poke salad is bad, hey, just don't eat it if you don't want to. I don't see the big deal. 

Don't know about all that pretty talk. You lost me. I used to be called pretty by my great grandma and stuff. Still, you're out of my league with the pretty talk. 

If I missed anything(and I did. Intentionally, because thats my method. However, if you look close, you'll see it was covered in another topic.) let me know. Just trying to help.

ETA: BTW "you people" is the most uniformly offensive term you can use. Every single person will assume it's about them. I'm telling you this for your own good, so that next time we argue, I cant jump on that and ride you hard about the "you people" thing. See how helpful I am?? Lot of people will lead you astray. You make your choices about who to believe.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> I've not assumed anything about you. just that the 4 to 6 syllable word statement seemed unnecessarily vain. .


Why not start out with that, rather than how you did and subsequently deleted? Why go through all we just went through...and not just say that then? 

Anyway...as I believe I have said at least twice...it's not about vanity...just about relating what someone said once. Should I have said something like, "I think that person was off his hinges cuz I ain't no smarter than no one else" ? Would that make it more "appropriate" for you, when you decide what I am saying that I am not saying?

Unlike many people...what I say is what I say. That is all it is. I COULD have said that I think I'm smarter than everyone and that I think I can drink until dawn and be as smart, funny, attractive and eloquent as anyone else sober on this earth. But all I said was what something some person said to me once...and that is how I presented it. The rest...that's all you. It's always all you. Reflect on that if you can.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> ETA: BTW "you people" is the most uniformly offensive term you can use. Every single person will assume it's about them.


It isn't. They don't. But it flushes out the overly sensitive ones that have horrible issues that I never dreamed of having by getting them all up in arms about the usage. Reactions to it are a good tell. Then I know whether or not to even use my energy to converse. You're old school...I'm new school. Not better than the other...just different. Accept it or don't.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Because that sentence you quoted is part and parcel of a larger statement. You said 
"Can you, perhaps, spell correctly and add in some four to six syllable words in there so I can understand it? My one eye is still good. LMAO" to Sustainabilly which is a little unnecessary. Obviously you don't think so. I've had a lot of people tell me something too. That's not who I am. Its an isolated comment from individuals. 

"Reflect on that if you can." For real? Get a grip. Do you think it's conceivable that you can say something that anybody else can't reflect on?? Not just me, anybody. Would you tell a cashier in Macdonalds "reflect on that if you can"? Unspeakably arrogant. Which brings us in a full circle to my deleted post. I see your true colors showing through. And it's sad. Regardless of your opinion of me, I actually thought you were a little better than this.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> Because that sentence you quoted is part and parcel of a larger statement. You said
> "Can you, perhaps, spell correctly and add in some four to six syllable words in there so I can understand it? My one eye is still good. LMAO" to Sustainabilly which is a little unnecessary. Obviously you don't think so. I've had a lot of people tell me something too. That's not who I am. Its an isolated comment from individuals.


Ah it all becomes more clear. That comment was not to you, it was to Sustainabilly who, I am SURE, knows that it was tongue in cheek. Which, obviously, you are overly sensitive to and read into. So there is no reason to further comment on your issues with it. The age gap might have something to do with it.



zong said:


> "Reflect on that if you can." For real? Get a grip. Do you think it's conceivable that you can say something that anybody else can't reflect on?? Not just me, anybody. Would you tell a cashier in Macdonalds "reflect on that if you can"? Unspeakably arrogant. Which brings us in a full circle to my deleted post. I see your true colors showing through.


Yes. For real. I say a lot of things it pays to reflect on. I reflect on them, that is how I come to say them, I am no better than anyone else, who am I to assume that noone else can reflect on them but me?

THAT would be an egregious error on my part, to not think that everyone else would be able to reflect on the same things that I can and do. Some just don't think of it at the time. I know I didn't always think of it...so it's good to give reminders from time to time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Your "age gap" statement is self-aggrandizing dogma. Especially since his(sustainabilly) age is substantially closer to mine that to yours. Everybody can reflect on everything. Not realizing that at all times is pretty much egotistical. I like to think I'm pretty smart. But everybody else has a head, which contains a brain, and they too are capable of abstract thought. As Mohammed Ali once said, "A baby can play with me and poke my eye out. I'm no more unbeatable than a child" I realize that.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> Your "age gap" statement is self-aggrandizing dogma. Especially since his(sustainabilly) age is substantially closer to mine that to yours.


Nah, It just means I think he has the ability to see things for what they are instead of what he thinks they could be. In essence, he's not looking for a fight, whereas, you always seem to be regardless that you say you aren't.



zong said:


> Everybody can reflect on everything. Not realizing that at all times is pretty much egotistical.


So then you realize that you just contradicted your last post to me. Well actually you will protest that...and that's your right....go on with your bad self.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

It's 3:00 AM here, and I get up around 6, so I'm not going to be able to respond to your next post. A good time for you to "reflect" and make further "age gap" statements. or whatever mechanism you use. We could have had a nice talk but you know what you want. I'm just trying to help. A whole lot of people don't like that. It's OK with me.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Hey, some of us wish we had someone to talk Shakespeare and quantum physics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

So, when I say that "anybody can reflect" on whatever you say, thats a contradiction to "everybody can reflect"? How so?? As to me being overly sensitive?? Look in the mirror. You're the one who insist on arguing every word. Nobody has a right to an opinion except you? for real?? You take me to task , sentence by sentence, but yet, I'm the one who's looking for a fight?? LOL. Yeah, OK. Whatever. You don't really understand forum argument do you? Sometimes you're just beat. Good night, and God(whatever god you believe in) Bless you.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL I don't use a "mechanism" which is why your torment to me is so futile. But you go rest and decide your next move or whatever. I've no idea how you are trying to "help" me...since I don't really need any and that I know of I don't project neediness. In fact my life is pretty lovely for the most part. There are some issues with a lady and her dementia...but I realize that a lot of older people slip into that...learning to see the signs. Even in text. Other than that, my life is a rose parade....not that I don't enjoy the impartation of wisdom..just waiting to see some.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

zong said:


> So, when I say that "anybody can reflect" on whatever you say, thats a contradiction to "everybody can reflect"? How so??


Actually, I misread one of your posts and thought it said can't instead of can....so I retract that, sorry about the mixup. People can reflect...but not everyone is actually capable or willing...so the "if you can" is not about being arrogant...it's about whether or not you'll let yourself do it, in this case...which...it just really seems that you are too emotional to put aside things and see a perspective other than the one you think you see.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Wow trying to read drunk talk at 3:43 the morning after is confusing. Killing time before going to work here. I gave up, it wasn't that interesting after all.


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Singletree has served its intended purpose for many over the last decade. Many have come, found what they were searching for in their own lives and moved on. Some have returned on a restart search of their goals and sadly a handful have never progressed further.
> 
> While this may realistically be the socialization end for some, it seems sad that they traded away their real life opportunities for a digitally synthesized environment.
> 
> ...


I kinda agree, i used to be able to interact socially with freinds of a common interest. And i really enjoyed it, but the older that i get the more my aspbergers comes out. I am not trying to get sympathy. I just think that alot of people thank god for the net and the forum. I would rather interact in person with people, but i just dont do well at it. But i do agree with you.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Talk about "thread drift!!!!!"

The best places I have met people IRL.............contra dancing, the annual conference of the Ohio Ecological Farm and Food Association, North Cantral Ohio Grazoing Conference, ......other seminars and workshops......


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I truly do love the Small Farm Today show in Columbia Missouri. Talks that go on all day in 3 different spots, and a big room full of people, all of whom I share interests with. 

In real life I do not know of ANYBODY who is interested in homesteading! But, at the Small Farm Today show I can generally get up some great conversations and pick the brains of other people who are in the trenches of homesteading!

Gee, I should look up what the talks will be about this year: there is usually a rough draft up by now! http://www.smallfarmtoday.com/trade-show.html

Nope. Darn. They are still asking for submissions.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Locally, I do like the fall festivals and fairs, if the weather is not too hot. September is sometimes nice down her, sometimes brutally hot. Cattle, equipment, and estate auctions are also fun, even if you're just going to chat with friends and neighbors. These days I have no trouble not bidding on anything. It's not a good deal if you don't need it, and I'm not that good at reselling. It just piles up. I need to clean out the garage this Fall, and I'm dreading it. Anyone need wheels, hub caps, and lug nuts for a 2007 Altima.:help:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Zong and whyNot that was a very entertaining conversation, however can we put our own selfiness aside and get back to the real reason of this thread? Which is Shrek's continous putdowns on the people that Socially network on this site that he maintains and is tired off. I would like to get to the core of his issues and help the poor man. It seems to be an ongoing theme with him. We should be there for him in his time of need.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont think Jay needs help. After all, hes getting more than I am by a LONG shot, AND likely more than Z IF Z has alla the time he uses to pick/pull/cook/can stuff, not to mention bottle/brew, ect. Cant be getting laid on a regular basis with alla that going on.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I dont think Jay needs help. After all, hes getting more than I am by a LONG shot, AND likely more than Z IF Z has alla the time he uses to pick/pull/cook/can stuff, not to mention bottle/brew, ect. Cant be getting laid on a regular basis with alla that going on.


Bill, sorry to inform you but you're the only one not getting any. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

He's probably just grumpy because he only gets it 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

With his attitude towards women, and somewhere he stated his GF was on a dating site "still"...LOL I figured he wasnt getting any at all and was sitting all alone whining in the dog house.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Maybe he's in love. That always screws me up big time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

I wonder if volunteering for a suicide hot line is a good way to meet women. I mean, they're already at rock bottom. So, I would only be one more step down for them. Hmmmm. Whenever a guy calls, I'll just tell him "I don't have time for this. Go ahead" But when a woman calls, I'll talk real nice with subliminal messages and all that.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> Hey, some of us wish we had someone to talk Shakespeare and quantum physics.


Cool! I think I saw that on 'Sliders' one time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cant hurt, cept for maybe the guys, but thats only for a little while lol. Besides, your eleminateing the competetion for yourself< AND eliminateing some potentially dangerious guys. IF they had somebody, they might like to go with company.

As for Jay, I thought he had his OLDTIME HS girlfriend hedrivs to her house, than he drives to her lol.

IF im the onliest one not getting any, Than I guess thats why I never see you guys at the meetinbgs, of NPFB. Np p For B lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

WhyNot said:


> I was told once that I am the only drunk person (or person who is drunk) they know that gets more grammatically correct and uses more large words when drunk rather than sober. So going from that standpoint...
> 
> I have no idea what you just said. LOL
> 
> Can you, perhaps, spell correctly and add in some four to six syllable words in there so I can understand it? My one eye is still good. LMAO


*sustainabilly wrote*: Dunks r frun tleest dunks thunk it

Note to self: sight gags and voice-inflection emulations not acceptable for internet based, text related, thread participation.

My apologies WN, The above should have been typed as follows: Dunksrfruntleestdunksthunkit...5,6--HEY! that's 7 - count 'em - 7 syallables! It still doesn't beat antidisestablishmentarianism, but I'll work on that.

Since the thread drifted largely as a result of a jokingly intended comment on my part, I feel compelled to state the following: Firstly, I wish to tender my sincere and heartfelt apologies for the unitentional role I may have played as a catalyst in the interactions which I've just read.

Note; Dear subscriber. If you have recieved this message in error, please disregard. 

I tend to think in imagery. And because others are not in my head seeing what I am (feel free to consider yourself _very_ lucky at this point), I often get blank stares. Think - Like talking to an cow? You know the lights are on, yet no one seems to be home.

Secondly, there's the thread drift issue. I don't think I drifted. :shrug:Why? See preceding paragraph. 

While in an intoxicated state, I have experienced stimulating interactions in the realm of 'IRLW' venues. You could even say some were highly spiritual in nature (if I count the times I communed with the porcelain idol). So, from my point of view, there was no digression infraction. (Moderator: please review my demerit count and adjust accordingly?)

The preceding has been an attempt to connect two divergent thread topics in order to expose the fallacy of thread drift.

*FIGHT THE POWER!!*


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

zong said:


> I wonder if volunteering for a suicide hot line is a good way to meet women. I mean, they're already at rock bottom. So, I would only be one more step down for them. Hmmmm. Whenever a guy calls, I'll just tell him "I don't have time for this. Go ahead" But when a woman calls, I'll talk real nice with subliminal messages and all that.


dude, :umno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

OK, so, I can't be serious and I can't kid around either. Good thing women aren't impossible to get along with.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The Ogre is an incurable romantic and he is trying to get everybody hooked up. He gets impatient when he does not have 99.999% of the board partnered up.

Believe it or not!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

just sticking up for those who must put on a poop-eating grin while someone exercises their constitutional free speech right to joke about suicide :nana:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah, or exercising their first amendment right to talk about punching people in the face for minding their own business


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

my work is done here


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Terri said:


> The Ogre is an incurable romantic and he is trying to get everybody hooked up. He gets impatient when he does not have 99.999% of the board partnered up.
> 
> Believe it or not!


Yeah? Well he won't catch me. I'm a curmudgeon in training. And don't try any tricks. You can't fool me... cause I'm a moron. HEEEEEE!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Terri said:


> The Ogre is an incurable romantic and he is trying to get everybody hooked up. He gets impatient when he does not have 99.999% of the board partnered up.
> 
> Believe it or not!


I am not sure I believe you on this one.

Real life... Lets see what real life looks like. I work 12 hour days 5 days a week from my home teaching preschool and doing daycare. When I am not working I am busy working out at the local gym, NOT to hook up with a guy but to get my butt in shape. When not in the gym I attend music and wine events on a weekly basis. I hang out with friends either doing dinner parties, or BBQ's. Music is big in the town so there is always something to go to. Last night my best guy friend came over and made me dinner, with wine glasses, proper place settings and all the silver ware in the right spots. Dang good food and dang good wine, we had to laugh though because I was wearing my pj's to a gourmet meal made just for me. There is always something to do with friends, for me it can get over whelming some times. SOMETIMES I just want in my own quiet world.  And to be visiting with ya'll on here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Terri, id say hes been impatient for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time, and that isnt gonna change for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOger time.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> BAck to the original question...
> 
> I've been going to the contra dances around Puget Sound, lots of fun people. Starting to recognize people and remember names etc. Lots of old hippies and young ones and stuff. There is Puck(he calls me Sparkles), he is a 20 year old kid and we laugh a lot at screwing up the waltz, so we just revert to highschool grabnsway. Matti that squeals like an animal when I tickle him. Joe the logger boy with a nose ring that lit up when I whispered swing a little harder now. Dena and Michelle that sex it up with me when we gypsy. It's all so much fun!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah and meeting real life people from ST is even better, this way we can gossip about ya'll in person. I had a blast WYld and I am ready for a second go around. Sharing and all, lol.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> Firstly, I wish to tender my sincere and heartfelt apologies for the unitentional role I may have played as a catalyst in the interactions which I've just read.


Oh no you don't. You don't get credit for that. It's all about me. Me.Me.Me. Didn't you see that? LOL

Still don't know what you were saying though, but I am glad you also took my comment about it within the spirit of humor that it was originally intended.

Anyway...I have been considering that it's possible that Walmart could be considered a major social hub. People seem to hang out in the parking lot on the weekends in between "cruising the main drag" and howling at people. During the day there are usually small groups of people inside in little shopping cart clutches chatting up a storm.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

When I am at work and out and about in real life I do not engage in gossip. Those who enjoy such conversations to each their own. I find it creates a bad work environment and also compromises friendships/ families.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> When I am at work and out and about in real life I do not engage in gossip. Those who enjoy such conversations to each their own. I find it creates a bad work environment and also compromises friendships/ families.


Doodle, I was teasing with ya;ll. I don't have a bad thing to say about anyone, you can ask Celeste. It was all good and for real we just danced, talked and had fun checking out the guys at the fair. I really was teasing.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, we might have talked about how hot and studly JD is, but other then that our lips were sealed.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Okay, we might have talked about how hot and studly JD is, but other then that our lips were sealed.


yeah, I won't talk about the tying him up and kidnapping him part:clap:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Okay, we might have talked about how hot and studly JD is, but other then that our lips were sealed.


That's not gossip. That's a well known fact. Too bad they took your pic thread down. Every single guy on the singletree would've made a nice calendar.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

WhyNot said:


> Oh no you don't. You don't get credit for that. It's all about me. Me.Me.Me. Didn't you see that? LOL
> 
> *Still don't know what you were saying though, but I am glad you also took my comment about it within the spirit of humor that it was originally intended.*Anyway...I have been considering that it's possible that Walmart could be considered a major social hub. People seem to hang out in the parking lot on the weekends in between "cruising the main drag" and howling at people. During the day there are usually small groups of people inside in little shopping cart clutches chatting up a storm.


You _are_ joking right? Cause I've been told I'm kinda gullible and I believe 'em.

One Walmart near me is a great hangout if you're a panhandler. another, in a smaller town is just like you said. Lots of locals visiting in the aisles.

doodle, I agree. Unfortunately, lots of people view workplace gossip as a sort of sporting event. I, of course, have never lowered myself to that level of crass behavior. No really. It's better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> yeah, I won't talk about the tying him up and kidnapping him part:clap:


Shh, you are not supposed to tell about the tying him up part, they might take us for 50 shades or something. LOL. 


Doodle, I know right, there are some really good looking guys from ST, the problem is they all live so far away. But it was fun to look at while the thread was up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Shrek said:
> 
> 
> > ...digitally synthesized environment...
> ...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang Johnny, Iffn ya cant afford rope to gitcher self tied up and ready. Ill be sending ya some twine to make whatever it is na need. Gitcher self tied up, Dont keepum waitin.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This will be my real life experience tomorrow night. A music night spent with good friends a picnic basket, a whole lotta beer and wine and this music group playing live. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3Oy2TpdTzU&feature=BFa&list=AL94UKMTqg-9CsRGmcQBs6Xa_M0pHZV5qw]Johnny Clegg - Dela (HQ sound) - YouTube[/ame]

So SHrek baby, can ya top that for this weeks adventures?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Only if he gets laid LOL. Nothing tops that in my calinder.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Only if he gets laid LOL. Nothing tops that in my calinder.


Oh yeah, but, but, but, I still like my weeks plans better.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol Whatever lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I like Shrek, he's a space geek like I am


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nah, yer jus spaced LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Or is that spastic LOL lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Or is that spastic LOL lol


If you are going to try making a joke, at least make it somewhat relevant to what was said.
Also, knowing the word you are using in said joke, and what it means, helps too.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am both spacey AND spastic!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> BAck to the original question...
> 
> I've been going to the contra dances around Puget Sound, lots of fun people. Starting to recognize people and remember names etc. Lots of old hippies and young ones and stuff. There is Puck(he calls me Sparkles), he is a 20 year old kid and we laugh a lot at screwing up the waltz, so we just revert to highschool grabnsway. Matti that squeals like an animal when I tickle him. Joe the logger boy with a nose ring that lit up when I whispered swing a little harder now. Dena and Michelle that sex it up with me when we gypsy. It's all so much fun!!!
> 
> ...


Speaking of hugging people guess who I saw at the concert in the park last night Celeste? Uh huh, ROcking Randy and Raul, gave Raul a good long hug, breathed him in, talking about blowing it into my mouth, ( He got a kick outta that), and also saw Randy, told him he deserved a good spanking and that I was just the person to be giving it to him, lol. I owe him a date I guess. And I mentioned that we BOTH needed on the reefer crew next year. All is good with both of them.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I've never heard of a reefer crew but I want to be on that one


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> I've never heard of a reefer crew but I want to be on that one


Only if it involves a bit of madness.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Speaking of hugging people guess who I saw at the concert in the park last night Celeste? Uh huh, ROcking Randy and Raul, gave Raul a good long hug, breathed him in, talking about blowing it into my mouth, ( He got a kick outta that), and also saw Randy, told him he deserved a good spanking and that I was just the person to be giving it to him, lol. I owe him a date I guess. And I mentioned that we BOTH needed on the reefer crew next year. All is good with both of them.


dang C, I miss you and those guys so much, y'all were so much fun!

yeah, I think Randy indeed deserves a good long date with you


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, tell Randy I [promise to wear a special outfit each day on the reefer crew--I'll have Barbarella, Ted Nugent wild thing thang, pirate wench and hm, oh yeah FAIRY.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Laura said:


> Only if it involves a bit of madness.


Today at work I'm like WTH, I'm feeling really good, and then I realized extra hemp protein powder got dumped in my breakfast smoothie...

So I was at the coffee shop today and some random (yes long haired)guy looks at me and said to his wife SHE looks like she had fun at the country fair too. My aura is still tie dyed haha!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> dang C, I miss you and those guys so much, y'all were so much fun!
> 
> yeah, I think Randy indeed deserves a good long date with you


Randy does indeed deserve a good long date since I have stood him up twice this week already. I need to make it up to him. Got a message from Raul and he asked me out for coffee, tea, tequila, guess what one I am going for tequila and aroma therapy. LOL. He does smell nice, teehee. Missing ya to Wyld and thanks for helping bring out the inner goddess, lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your problem is you think im dumb as you think i am.I know wha turdsare and what they mean, meanie.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> Randy does indeed deserve a good long date since I have stood him up twice this week already. I need to make it up to him. Got a message from Raul and he asked me out for coffee, tea, tequila, guess what one I am going for tequila and aroma therapy. LOL. He does smell nice, teehee. Missing ya to Wyld and thanks for helping bring out the inner goddess, lol.


enjoy for me! and give R&R a big long hug from me and tell them THANK YOU from teh bottom of my heart

and RANDY OWES ME PIX!!!! (or is it Raul)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Your problem is you think im dumb as you think i am.I know wha turdsare and what they mean, meanie.


wha????


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindilu said:


> thanks for helping bring out the inner goddess, lol.


I ain't done with you yet, you have dang loads of potential I can't wait to work with!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> enjoy for me! and give R&R a big long hug from me and tell them THANK YOU from teh bottom of my heart
> 
> and RANDY OWES ME PIX!!!! (or is it Raul)


On the phone now with Raul and we are working on a date right now. LOL It is either wine in the evening or coffee in the morning, he is cracking me up.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Your problem is you think im dumb as you think i am.I know wha turdsare and what they mean, meanie.


Non sequitur


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dangit, I knew u was illigal, if not ethinic nick lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Yeah there are all kinds of illegals and ethnics (Whatever those are) running around speaking Latin.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA Illigals can kinda speak english. Why couldnt they speak pig latin


----------

